# Jamestown Crappie Tourney???



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Can someone fill us in on the crappie tournament? Rules, regulations, deadlines, and other information?

Thanks.


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

You'll probably find the info before I do, but if I happen to hear anything I'll let you know. If you hear anything let me know, because I may jump in the pit if there is one going on, just as long as I know enough time before hand so I can get the time off work.


----------

